# Silverking tricycle



## irene_crystal (May 9, 2011)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/atq/2369747145.html

I am sure this is way overpriced, but thoght I would share it here..


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2011)

If I recall correctly,and I could be wrong.....thats cheap...and I have no $


----------



## irene_crystal (May 9, 2011)

I have not the faintest idea of values on these and tried to look it up but found nothing. I sent him an e-mail either way to see if he would work out a better deal. 



bikesnbuses said:


> If I recall correctly,and I could be wrong.....thats cheap...and I have no $


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2011)

One sold at Copake in 2005,I have the catalog somewhere(online not available) Id love to buy it for my sons collection....


----------

